# looking for a service manual for a YM226



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi, I recently purchased a ym1720d that is going to require the motor to come apart due to the blowby coming out the breather tube and dumping oil once it warms up (engine oil is not overfilled). From what I have been able to gather is that the ym226 is the nearest US model. I would like to ask anyone who may have a service manual, would you mind sharing? I have found the parts manual for the both models listed above. One last thing, I do know they are available for purchase from a couple of places, not looking to go that route at 70 large. Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Upon the cross reference charts;

YM1702 2W 17 3 3T75U-NA ~84
YM1702D 4W 17 3 3T75U-NA ~84
YM1720 2W 20 17 3 3T75-NA PSH ~84
YM1720D 4W 20 17 3 3T75-NA PSH ~84 

YM220 2WD 22 3 3T75HA gear 84-89
YM220D 4WD 22 3 3T75HA gear 84-89
YM226 2WD 22 3 3T75HA PSH 84-89
YM226D 4WD 22 3 3T75HA PSH 84-89 

Oddly, the 75's were not used in the John Deere machines.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

At the top tab toolbar is MANUALS.

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/cut-size-tractors.11/ 

Scroll till you find it.


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

I see parts manuals, just no service manual other than JD. did these engine have cylinder liners in them?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sdman32 said:


> I see parts manuals, just no service manual other than JD. did these engine have cylinder liners in them?


From the Yanmar engines I've seen, yes. 

Weavers Compact tractors may have an engine rebuilt kit to look at.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

My old 2002D did not have liners. There are models out there without them. Hoye could answer that question for you. I doubt it has liners as they don't list them with their parts.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U can spend money on a POS tractor.. spend money on a rebuild kit but cant spend 70.00 on THE MOST USEFUL TOOL in your tool box{manual}??
Theres A LOT of info in there that u will DEF. NEED..
Or are u willing to WAIT 2-3 DAYS for the answer to> whats the torque spec on the rod bolts?? What type of oil do I put in it.?? Whats the torqueing sequence on the head.??
How do I get the inj. pump out.?? What do I set the valves to.??
BUY THE MANUAL.!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> U can spend money on a POS tractor.. spend money on a rebuild kit but cant spend 70.00 on THE MOST USEFUL TOOL in your tool box{manual}??
> Theres A LOT of info in there that u will DEF. NEED..
> Or are u willing to WAIT 2-3 DAYS for the answer to> whats the torque spec on the rod bolts?? What type of oil do I put in it.?? Whats the torqueing sequence on the head.??
> How do I get the inj. pump out.?? What do I set the valves to.??
> BUY THE MANUAL.!!


The manual section is listed above here on the main tab. 

As for these CUTs by Yanmar, J20C hydraulic oil is the way to go. It's used for the same Yanmar engines in the JDs and the cross reference Yanmars. 

The common engine oil for these CUTs is NOT 15W40. Both the Yanmar docs and the JD docs point to 10W30 & 5W30. 

As for the manuals to buy off eBay, buyer beware. Those are copies of copies of copies making them very very hard to read and nearly useless for the graphics. 

If you use a search engine, know how to search on sites in eastern EU, you will find many in PDF. Loads of Yanmars are located in the eastern EU small counties. Doing a search in NA lends to hits on malware sites with empty info.


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

I do have a manual for a ym169 that will have to suffice unless someone wants to help out or maybe just post the torque specs. I did get around the pulling the pistons out and found them to scored which was holding the rings expanding freely, so I plan to do a rebuild.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

head bolts 72-79 ft lbs, assist bolts 22 ft lbs, rocker arm nuts 40 ft lbs.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sdman32 said:


> I do have a manual for a ym169 that will have to suffice unless someone wants to help out or maybe just post the torque specs. I did get around the pulling the pistons out and found them to scored which was holding the rings expanding freely, so I plan to do a rebuild.


Looks like Winston won a FREE ym169 manual.


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

ok, that seems to match what is listed in the other manual. would you mind taking a look at these numbers in ft-lb
Main bearing cap 25.3
rear main bearing housing 17-20
mounting flange (rear plate to block) 33-43
Flywheel to Crankshaft 50
Crankshaft gear (front) 58-72
rod caps 16.6-20.2
oil pump 6-8
crankshaft pulley nut 130-140
injection pump 15-22


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Im sure you all want to see some pics, so here they are. Reason for disassembly is large amount of blowby along with oil coming out of tube. If you are need of ym169 info ive got anyone covered.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

main bearing caps: 32.4 - 36 ft lbs
rear main bearing housing to block: 18 - 19 ft lbs
mounting flange: 28.8 - 36 ft lbs
flywheel to crankshaft capscrews: 50.4 - 54 ft lbs 
crankshaft gear: 58 -72 ft lbs
Rod caps: 16.2 - 20.2 ft lbs
oil pump: 6 - 8 ft lbs
crankshaft pulley to crankshaft: 13 - 14.4 ft lbs
injection pump: 15 - 22 ft lbs


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks for getting back. Are the numbers you gave for the main caps, the intermediate caps for the Crankshaft ( I cannot find them in this manual)? and what about the main bearing set screws 25.3?also, camshaft to gear 50lbs + retaining screw and pan bolts 6lbs?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe both front and intermediate main caps.

Intermediate bearing housing set screws: 50.4 - 54 ft lbs

Cam gear & F.I. cam nut: 46 ft lbs, retainer screw: 15 ft lbs

Pan bolts: 5.8 - 7.2 ft lbs


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Sounds like I have just about everything I can think of for now. next i need to make a custom socket to remove crankshaft gear nut that requires a 6" deep or so socket, then off to see what O/S piston im going to use. Thanks for your help


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sdman32 said:


> Sounds like I have just about everything I can think of for now. next i need to make a custom socket to remove crankshaft gear nut that requires a 6" deep or so socket, then off to see what O/S piston im going to use. Thanks for your help


Hey, keep us posted as you make progress. Love the pixs too!


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Will do. Another question, I am struggling to find cam bearings in the parts manual or any of the yanmar parts manuals I have. Am I missing something?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I can tell you in the 226 manual the only reference made about the cam bearings is: "Measure bearing journals and bearing surface in block and compare to the following specifications."

That sounds to me like no removable bearings other than the front ball bearing.


----------



## sdman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah, I will have to take a look. The torque specs on the the intermediate cap screws, I did some cross referencing on other engines that use the same bolts as the 1720 (121450-02071) and found the torque for those engines to be 22-25 lbs and retaining set screw (105225-02300) is 33-36 lbs. 

Using Fredrick's catalog on main bearings its shows the ym226 and 1720 using different bearings. Also it checking back on everything listed with the 1720 seems to use those toque numbers
referenced,
169/180/186/187/1301/1401/1502/1510/1601/ 1602/1610/1702/*1720*/F14/F15/F16

220*/226*/1802/1810/1820/2002/YMG1800/YMG2000


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably need to go with your findings. The 226 also has cylinder liners.


----------

